# Bleeding after using canesten pessary (TMI?)



## Embo78

Hi everyone 
I've got thrush and my doc assured me it's safe to use this pessary but I've been bleeding this afternoon. It's nothing like I've ever seen before and I think the skin inside my vagina is peeling cos it's stinging. It doesn't feel like it's coming from my cervix but then again I could be wrong.
Has anyone else experienced this before or know someone that has??


----------



## sez

Sorry hun, not experienced this but did not want to read and run... It's probably just irrated you a little as you are extra sensitive down there. Nothing to worry about I am sure as the doctor said it was fine. I would however call your gp/midwife tomorrow morning as a pessary should not cause bleeding regardless of pregnancy :hugs: They will be able to re-assure you that all is well :thumbup:


----------



## LoolaBear

it is actually recommended to not use anything internal for treating thrush hun. the external cream from what i have been told is the only safe option. i dont know about the tablet as i never asked when i had thrush last time.
i would defiantely go back to your docs as you shouldnt react that way to a pessary. have you had it before? if not then theres a possibilty you could be allergic to it.
natural yoghurt works ownders for the external symptoms of thrush as well. xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks so much for the reply sez. I'm going outta my mind


----------



## roonsma

Hey Embo, maybe you're allergic to the pessary-have you used that one before?, if your skin is peeling it sounds a bit odd, maybe its irritated you, i'd give NHS direct a bell, i have heard of a similar story before, hope it settles soon xx


----------



## roonsma

By the way forgot to say pessaries are commonly used in pregnancy so don't worry xx


----------



## sez

No worries love, I popped over from 2nd tri to see if I could offer any advice :) Get a good nights sleep and let us know how you get on tomorrow x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks loolabear and roonsma.
I have used then before but it was about 6 yes ago. No problems that I can remember. 
I'll ring my gp in the morning and see if she can advise.
Thanks again for replys :)


----------



## cloud9

poor you hun :( i had thrush around 1-2 days after my bfp- im 6 weeks now and i used the pessary a couple of weeks ago and had no problems with it. my doc also said pessarys are safe during pregnancy i was just careful not to lodge it too far in (it mentions this in the instruction leaflet) as it can put pressure on your cervix. i dont think it will cause any harm to baba though but it sounds like you've had a reaction to the pessary. i hadnt had thrush in about 7 years when i used it again so was worried but it was fine for me and cleared up the next day, i used the external cream for a further few days just to make sure.
call your doc and let them know they might be able to offer you another type of treatment to get rid of it ! sorry you are going through this im sure everything will be fine good luck :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks cloud9.
I'm trying to think positive but the worse thing you can see when you're pregnant is blood!
Took another digi this aft and it still said 3+ so I'm thinking bout that :)


----------



## wantingagirl

hun.... I took a pessary as the doc promised it was fine and then the midwife said not to but I had already done it and it was sore when I inserted it and two days later I started bleeding :shrug: losing my baby but dont know if it was related If I ever find out I will be so angry xxxx


----------



## Pica-pica

This is what scares me, I think I have thrush too but really not wanting to treat it with anything. Just eating lots of live yoghurt.

So sorry for your loss wantingagirl, fx for a sticky bean for you.


----------



## Sadieroo

I know this thread is forever old but I also used a pessary yesterday night and also bled yesterday! So it's not unusual, I have used one before when not pregnant and also had the same effects!!! But the cream wasn't shifting it so twas my only option xx


----------



## MariaF

did you girls use the applicator to insert it and how far up did you put it?

Pessaries are safe except you can't use the applicator (just your finger). I used one at about 5 weeks and was fine.

If you have put it up a bit too high it could have just disturbed the cervix which is very heavy with blood at this stage.


----------



## leahsbabybump

sorry no advice hun but wondering why your doc said to use a pessary during prenancy as far as im aware is not OK to use these you are just supposed to use the cream :-/


----------



## Embo78

Wow this thread is 16 months old!!!! I ended up losing this baby and two after it. I don't think the pessary had anything to do with it though.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Im so sorry for your 3 losses :hugs:

Wishing you the stickiest of beans this time round!!!


----------



## Embo78

Ahh thank you Maria :) had a wonderful scan today so I'm hoping this is my sticky bean :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

awww sorry for your losses hun :hugs: 
i didnt realise date till after i posted lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Leah :) I was surprised to see this pop up on my notifications!!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I used a pessary when I was pregnant with my son, my midwife said it was fine and I didnt have any problems. I was probably about 16 weeks so a bit furthur than you tho. I also used a pessary a week before my BFP, but it obviously didnt cause any problems as bub still implanted and HCG is rising xxx


----------



## yw1133

wantingagirl said:


> hun.... I took a pessary as the doc promised it was fine and then the midwife said not to but I had already done it and it was sore when I inserted it and two days later I started bleeding :shrug: losing my baby but dont know if it was related If I ever find out I will be so angry xxxx

I don't know if pessary related to miscarriage, but I do see some docs don't recommend use pessary after 3 month of pregnancy. My first baby was lost when 15wk of PG. I remembered the day ob inserted a large size of perssary into my body, I felt almost 10 out of 10 pain, she told me tolerate 10 minutes see if still get hurts. Finally I tolerated and back home with pessary. The next day from the morning time things getting worse, I began to have fever, strong back pain, belly pain and yellow colored discharge. I went back to ob, she told me those are normal irritation, she removed pessary and asked me go home for a rest. The next day is the worst day (my baby stopped heart beating), I felt uterine contraction and soon large quantity of amniotic fluid came out. I was so afraid to heading to hospital, when I was scanned I was told amniotic fluid was empty in uterine and baby was no longer heart beating. I couldn't help crying I know how much I love the baby, I know how much pain I had suffered from PG, this was my first baby. Then I was treated with medicine to have the embryo get out of my body, I saw my baby's body, its red and tiny and hasn't developed the gender yet. I was heart breaking, I know the baby has gone and never be back again, I have to accept the truth but I wanna know why my baby was gone, it's so healthy with last scan. Ob told me I might got certain type of infection and they will do an examination with my tissue to find out which infection I've got. Now over 2 wks passed since they said will do an examination, no piece of result come out yet, I have to somehow believe, it is the pessary murderred my baby, the extremely uncomfortable irritation caused UC then water broke. I was so guilty to my baby I was always thinking if I could ask ob to remove pessary ASAP, my baby will probably be safe and I will give birth to it later. That was a heart breaking experience of mine, my poor baby had only 15wk with mom, never had a bite of mom's breast milk and never opened the eye to see the world. I left hospital with no baby holding in my arm, but plenty of silent tears. I don't know how soon both body and mind can recover but I will never ever use a pessary again with my next PG. I am angry now because the hospital cannot give an answer to what caused my miscarriage, as I think it would be the passery inserted.


----------

